# New Authority dog food



## ANGELJJM (Feb 7, 2004)

Has anyone checked out the "New" Authority dog food from petsmart? It is very very reasonably priced and the ingredients look good to me but i am no expert, I was wondering if anyone else had a chance to check it out.


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

It got a "b" grade 90/100 on a rate your dog food site. Seems ok. I wouldn't switch the food I'm using now though. If you're short on money, but still want to find a descent food I think it would be a good choice. 

Cant beat that price thats for sure.

I only did the rating for the puppy food. So the others could get a better or worse rating.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3792726&lmdn=Brand

Ingredients:
Chicken, Chicken Meal, (Source of Glucosamine and Chondroitin) Brown Rice, Corn, Oat Groats, Corn Gluten Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Egg Product, Canola Oil, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Vitamin and Mineral Supplements (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Ascorbic Acid), Copper Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, D Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamin Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Dried Chicken Cartilage (Source of Glucosamine and Chondroitin).

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (min) 25.0%
Crude Fat (min) 12.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 4.0%
Moisture (max) 10.0%
Calcium (min) 1.1%
Phosphorus (min) 0.90%
Zinc (min) 175mg/kg
Selenium (min) 0.15mg/kg
Vitamin A (min) 15,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E (min) 225 IU/kg
Omega-6 Fatty Acids (min) 2.8%*
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min) .20%*
Glucosamine (min) 400mg/kg*
Chondroitin (min) 300mg/kg*
Vitamin C (min) 20 mg/kg*


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sorry the info I posted was Adult, but I feed Adult formula to puppies.


----------



## ANGELJJM (Feb 7, 2004)

I was feeding Canidae and my puppy 5 months couldn't handle it she had very very loose stool forever. I have a 5 month old gsd 4 year old gsd and 2 year old bichon - shitzu mix, so price is somewhat of a concern. I want a food that I can feed to all of them. I started switching them to the authority and so far so good, but I do want to make sure it is a good food> the ingredients seem good but I am not that knowledgeable.


----------



## ANGELJJM (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh I am feeding the puppy food to the puppy and started the other 2 on the adult


----------



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

So...what are some people opinions on this food?


----------

